# Open Column Marine - Sothern "Verbal Notes and Sketches for Marine Officers"



## JorgensenSteam (Dec 7, 2010)

The 17th Ed. of J.W.M. Sothern's "Verbal Notes and Sketches for the Marine Engineer Officers, A Manual of Marine Steam Engineering Practice". Date is unkown, but this edition mentions an engraving from 1910, so it had to be published after 1910.


----------



## steamer (Dec 7, 2010)

OOOOOOOOH that just got put on the Christmas list!


Dave


----------



## Maryak (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys,

I was lucky enough to be given a copy of both Vol 1 and Vol 2 18th edition. For some reason there is no publishing date. They are a marvelous resource for anyone working with older style steam engines and boilers.

Best Regards
Bob


----------

